# Introduction



## UsedCoffins (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi folks. I've been reading here a bit for the past couple of years when google would lead me to info on projects. If you've driven around Northern Virginia or DC and seen an F-150 with used coffins during the past 3 Octobers, that was me. As you can imagine, designing props safe and legal for the road comes with special considerations. This year I added Bucky to the tailgate casually dangling his feet off the back.

So as the new guy, I'm not sure if I'm uploading a pic correctly, but this should be a shot from this year's fun. Hope it works.










Anyway, I'm logging in now so I can participate in discussions to add improvements.


----------



## UsedCoffins (Jan 7, 2013)

Yep, pic didn't take. Any help?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome! 

I sent you a PM to help with your pics. Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi there UsedCoffins! Welcome to the forum, I think you will really like it here! There seems to be a lot of people who like dead and creepy things on this site. Makes for a good haunting you know! Feel free to ask questions about anything Halloween, there is always someone who will have an answer for you if you ever get stuck on something!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum UC! I cannot wait to see your pictures. I just LOVE pictures!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## UsedCoffins (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the welcome, and thanks to ChopChick for the info on posting pics. However, it looks like the inability to add pics is a newbie restriction that I have to live with for a little while until I have enough posts.


----------



## UsedCoffins (Jan 7, 2013)

Oops. It was "CopChick." Not "ChopChick." Bad newbie forum etiquette. Sorry.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Welcome! I wonder if "Mobile Haunting" will be the next BIG THING for Halloween! Sounds like at least a future TV special!!!:xbones:


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## UsedCoffins (Jan 7, 2013)

the bloody chef said:


> Welcome! I wonder if "Mobile Haunting" will be the next BIG THING for Halloween! Sounds like at least a future TV special!!!:xbones:


Mobile Haunting is definitely a blast. I commute about half my time into DC, and you should see the responses from people in rush hour traffic. I've even caught people on the metro train running parallel to I-66 taking my picture on the way home. That's also where "Used Coffins" comes from, the signs on the sides of my truck.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome from just down the road a ways.


----------



## UsedCoffins (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey Stick. I've visited the Poe Museum down in Richmond. How's that look around Halloween?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## UsedCoffins (Jan 7, 2013)

*Pictures!*

Okay, so now that I've got a few posts behind me and some of the newbie shine fades away, I am allowed to post pictures. This opens up all kinds of opportunities for new mistakes, but here goes. This is the picture I was trying to add last week in my first post. There are a few others in my spiffy new album. That also makes this post a practice run for posting pictures, so please excuse if something goes wrong. Hope you enjoy.

This was the rig this year; quite a sight at 70mph going up the HOV lanes of I-95 at 5:30 heading into DC.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is so cool! I love the whole set up, and Mr. Bones looks comfortable sitting there. I can't believe everything stayed in place and nothing flew off. 70 miles an hour? Sheesh! You may belong on a racetrack!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That is so cool! I love the whole set up, and Mr. Bones looks comfortable sitting there. I can't believe everything stayed in place and nothing flew off. 70 miles an hour? Sheesh! You may belong on a racetrack!


I agree, your vignette is totally awesome.... but inquiring minds want to know how the heck you got all that stuff to stay in place?!?!?!?!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!!!  fantastic job!!


----------



## UsedCoffins (Jan 7, 2013)

The Halloween Lady said:


> I agree, your vignette is totally awesome.... but inquiring minds want to know how the heck you got all that stuff to stay in place?!?!?!?!


Lots of bolts and locknuts. Everything is bolted down. On the tailgate, there's a plywood base attached to the truck that everything bolts through. Bones's hat is tie wrapped on from the back. He's got an extra safety cable around his spine in case I have to swerve in traffic. Everything takes a little more consideration.

There's also a fog machine under the coffin that pumps fog into it to seep out through the cracks and the lid bumps up and down via a wiper motor. I can fog the heck out of an intersection at a red light.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Too, too cool!! A whole new level of haunting!!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------

